# Et l'iPod 5 GO



## Marcus (4 Décembre 2003)

Et il en est koi de la rumeur d'une iPod 5go a 100 dollars ??


----------



## ederntal (4 Décembre 2003)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> Et il en est koi de la rumeur d'une iPod 5go a 100 dollars ??



Il est parru en page 2 du site de rumeur, info donc a prendre avec beaucoup de pincette.
De plus il serait sorti pour noel, ce serait deja fait.

un iPod 5Go a 100 $ vous y avez pas cru serieusement pour maintenant... dites


----------



## quetzalk (4 Décembre 2003)

certes. mais si sony ou je sais plus qui sort un "mieux que l'ipod" à 60 euros avec des services en plus, apple aura du mal à continuer à vendre son pod 4 fois ce prix...
je reste dubitatif


----------



## ederntal (4 Décembre 2003)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> certes. mais si sony ou je sais plus qui sort un "mieux que l'ipod" à 60 euros avec des services en plus, apple aura du mal à continuer à vendre son pod 4 fois ce prix...
> je reste dubitatif



Il est ou le "mieu que l'ipod" a 60 euros ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apple vends tres bien son baladeur a ce prix la pour le moment... il viendra l'heure de baisser le prix plus tard.

Surtout qu'il doit quand même couter cher a fabriquer non ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2003)

60 euros ça sera plutôt le prix de l'apple care !

Mais imaginez le carton si ils le font quand même ! Même moi j'en achèterais un !


----------



## quetzalk (4 Décembre 2003)

> Il est ou le "mieu que l'ipod" a 60 euros ?



j'ai vu passer ça dans les news je crois il y a qq temps, p'têt même que c'est là qu'ils annonçaient la possibilité d'un ipod "cheap" à 100 eurodollars (chais pus moi, faudrait chercher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
le concept serait si j'ai bien tout capté de vendre (sony, pas apple) un appareil qui fait DD externe, qui lit tout (audio vidéo) vendu pas cher mais sur lequel se greffent des services et/ou accessoires obligés payants (je crois)(sous réserve)(donc c'est pas sûr)(enfin bref on est dans le forum rumeur après tout)(je ferme les parenthèses, bonne nuit).


----------



## ederntal (4 Décembre 2003)

Oui Oui je me souviens d'avoir lu tout ca...

Mais il n'est pas encore sortis dans les rayons, loin de la.

Apple réagira en temps voulu (vu qu'ils ne devoillent pas avec 9 mois d'avance leurs sorties)... en esperant qu'elle réagisse bien.

l'iPod étant vraiment important pour apple en ce moment... la question doit etre étudié je pense la haut


----------



## minime (4 Décembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> un iPod 5Go a 100 $ vous y avez pas cru serieusement pour maintenant... dites



En fait on réagit souvent en fonction de l'intérêt qu'on porte à la rumeur, la plausibilité passe au second plan. Là tout le monde commençait déjà à baver.


----------



## netgui (5 Décembre 2003)

Voilà donc un bel exemple de rumeur auto-alimenté...


----------



## pixy (5 Décembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> En fait on réagit souvent en fonction de l'intérêt qu'on porte à la rumeur, la plausibilité passe au second plan. Là tout le monde commençait déjà à baver.



ouais et moi le premier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un ipod pour moi n'a pas de justification professionnelle ou
utilitaire et donc, à ce jour il est un baladeur de luxe


----------



## minime (5 Décembre 2003)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Voilà donc un bel exemple de rumeur auto-alimenté...



Cette rumeur a toujours été considérée comme incertaine, aucun site ne l'a présentée comme sûre. Elle a été auto-alimentée par ceux qui voulaient vraiment y croire, même si en même temps tout le monde sait bien que Apple ne cherche pas à vendre l'iPod moins cher que ses concurrents directs. C'était assez drôle en fait.


----------



## decoris (6 Décembre 2003)

en tous cas, si un ipod 5Go sort pour 100, il va faire un malheur absolu...

franchement, c'est pas 40% de pdm qu'apple va avoir, mais 99!!!

mais bon, comme l'itms n'eest pas rentable, ça risque pas de voir arriver un ipod pas rentable non plus...


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (11 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> franchement, c'est pas 40% de pdm qu'apple va avoir, mais 99!!!



c'est sûr que c'est pas en vendant des baladeurs à 400 qu'ils vont faire fortune chez apple

100 avec écran couleurs là d'accord j'achète.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2003)

Du moment que les iPods se vendent comme des petits pains aux prix actuels... pas de raison de faire un modèle à 5Go et meilleur marché.


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

méduse à 3 pattes a dit:
			
		

> 100 avec écran couleurs



Ah, c'est beau de rêver...


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (11 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est beau de rêver...



Oui, mais à terme il faudra bien y venir parce que si apple ne le fait pas, sony le fera et emportera le morceau.

On commence déjà à voir arriver des concurrents sérieux de l'ipod pour moins cher alors il faut continuer à innover, pkoi pas les écrans couleurs ?
ça serait la suite logique comme pour les tél portables.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2003)

méduse à 3 pattes a dit:
			
		

> (...) On commence déjà à voir arriver des concurrents sérieux de l'ipod pour moins cher alors il faut continuer à innover, pkoi pas les écrans couleurs ?
> ça serait la suite logique comme pour les tél portables.



Un écran couleur? Pour faire quoi? Pour naviger à travers tes playlists? J'en vois pas l'intérêt... Et ne parlons pas des fonctions vidéos...


----------



## thegreatfab (12 Décembre 2003)

C sûr qu'un écran couleur n'est pas d'un grand intêret... C comme un APN sur un téléphone ou des jeux en java.... Mais bon, ça fait vendre.....

A+


----------



## ederntal (12 Décembre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> C sûr qu'un écran couleur n'est pas d'un grand intêret... C comme un APN sur un téléphone ou des jeux en java.... Mais bon, ça fait vendre.....
> 
> A+



si apple implantait des trucs dans ses machines car "sa fait vendre" sa se saurais


----------



## thegreatfab (12 Décembre 2003)

Bien sûr... Mais si les concurents le font.... Car aujourd'hui entre un super téléphone sans APN et un téléphone moyen avec APN, bcp de personne font le choix de l'APN... Valeur ajoutée....

Et puis on dit bien "ça fait vendre" et pas "sa fait vendre".

Sur ce....


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (12 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un écran couleur? Pour faire quoi? Pour naviger à travers tes playlists? J'en vois pas l'intérêt... Et ne parlons pas des fonctions vidéos...



aujourd'hui nokia, siemens ou sony ericsson ne sortent que des téléphones portables avec écran couleur même si ils n'intègrent pas d'apn.
Alors bien sûr c pas utile non plus d'avoir un écran couleur pour naviguer dans le répertoire du tél, j'en sais quelque chose j'ai tjrs mon bon vieux nokia 3310, mais si je dois en changer je prendrais un écran couleur parce que c'est plus beau et plus c'est beau plus ça donne envie d'acheter.

Je pense que les baladeurs numériques vont se multiplier dans les foyers et qu'il faudra continuer d'innover.
Apple a mis une première bonne grosse pierre à l'édifice avec l'ipod mais pour garder cette pierre d'avance sur ses concurrents il faut continuer à en poser de nouvelles, même si ce ne sont que des gadgets ça se vendra mieux, amha.


----------



## ederntal (12 Décembre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr... Mais si les concurents le font.... Car aujourd'hui entre un super téléphone sans APN et un téléphone moyen avec APN, bcp de personne font le choix de l'APN... Valeur ajoutée....
> 
> Et puis on dit bien "ça fait vendre" et pas "sa fait vendre".
> 
> Sur ce....



Bien sur, bien sur...

Je n'ai rien contre le progres "pseudo-inutile" comme l'écran couleur de meilleure resolution avec le même visualisateur que dans iTunes et tout et tou...
Il faudrais pas cependant que l'autonomie en patisse ni qu'ils devienne plus complex !!!
Aux ingénieurs d'apple de peser le pour et le contre (et pas au service marketing ;-)).



Ps: désolé pour mon orthographe, j'y travaille (la prof d'éco m'a encore fait la morale sur ce point il y a une heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## iMax (12 Décembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> désolé pour mon orthographe, j'y travaille (la prof d'éco m'a encore fait la morale sur ce point il y a une heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas grave, il y a  pire


----------



## Switcher (12 Décembre 2003)

J'ai un peu l'impression que l'industrie du baladeur numérique est plutôt en train de prendre ses marques, non ?
Ce qui signifie que, si les commentateurs avisés (suivez mon regard) ne se gourrent pas, on devrait voir une explosion du marché l'année prochaine, de même que des concurrents très sérieux pour Apple qui, après s'être implantés cette année, "devraient" tailler des croupières à la PdM du baladeur de Cupertino. Bon.
SI tout cela se révèle exact, Apple ne resterait probablement pas les bras croisés, d'où l'éventualité de sortir une version "light", ultra grand-public du 'Pod... Pour Noël prochain ?


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave, il y a  pire



tu sait que j'en ai banni pour moins que ça ?


----------



## minime (12 Décembre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr... Mais si les concurents le font.... Car aujourd'hui entre un super téléphone sans APN et un téléphone moyen avec APN, bcp de personne font le choix de l'APN... Valeur ajoutée...



À une époque on s'imaginait qu'Apple allait nous noyer sous un flot d'iBidules en tout genre, au nom du "hub numérique" et de la "diversification" ; on essayait de deviner quel serait le prochain, des rumeurs comme l'iPhone ont commencé à courir... mais tout ce qu'ils ont fait c'est de se concentrer sur l'iPod pour en faire un appareil cohérant intégré avec iTunes, puis le Store, donc quelque chose d'attirant et de profitable, puis d'exporter tout le système sur Windows.

Aujourd'hui la nouvelle mode c'est de prévoir un déluge de fonctionnalités ajoutées on ne sait trop comment, ni pourquoi. Un écran couleur "pour faire genre" n'est surement pas l'élément le plus demandé. Pseudo-valeur ajoutée ou pas, la politique d'Apple s'oppose à l'ajout de fonctionnalités "au petit bonheur". Ils en ont parlé à 6.548 reprises, on le sait, on l'a observé dans l'évolution de l'iPod. Ce produit n'a pas été conçu n'importe comment ("Oh, et si on ajoutait tel truc, ce serait cool, non ?"), c'est l'équilibre de l'ensemble qui fait vendre, et c'est encore plus vrai une fois que la position de n°1 a été atteinte. Apple ne va certainement pas se précipiter pour ajouter n'importe quel bidule "à la mode du jour", parce qu'ils n'en ont pas besoin. Il ne faut pas croire non plus qu'ils resteront automatiquement n°1, mais pour l'instant ils sont au-dessus de ça.


----------



## thegreatfab (12 Décembre 2003)

Oui... Apple est surement au-dessus de ça.... Dans sa tour d'ivoire.... A l'instar de Nintendo/Sega qui n'ont pas craint la PS1, Kodack qui riait qd on parlait de numérique, Microsoft dans qq. années et tant d'autre....

Etre n°1 c bien... Le rester.... Oh là.... C dur......... Tout le monde veut la place......

Sinon, l'iPod est un super objet en lui même, cependant, je lui préfère le i-Bead.... Mais bon, c pas le débat....

A+


----------



## minime (12 Décembre 2003)

Il faut toujours que tu répondes en utilisant des milliers de points de suspension pour faire comprendre ta lassitude quand les gens ne sont pas systématiquement d'accord avec toi ? C'est un forum ici, et ça arrive tout le temps.

Bon, je cours racheter des points de suspension avant qu'on en manque.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (12 Décembre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> Microsoft dans qq. années



Tu veux mettre beaucoup la dessus ?

Laurent


----------



## thegreatfab (12 Décembre 2003)

Entre points de suspension et guillemets, je crois qu'on se vaut..............

Mais bon, qd on commence à discuter sur le style et plus sur le fond, c'est qu'on a plus rien à dire... Ca arrive tout le temps sur les forum....

Allez, tiens....................................................

Comme ça t'auras pas besoin d'en acheter, je te les donne gracieusement.............

Sur ce,

A+


----------



## Nephou (12 Décembre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> Entre points de suspension et guillemets, je crois qu'on se vaut..............
> 
> Mais bon, qd on commence à discuter sur le style et plus sur le fond, c'est qu'on a plus rien à dire... Ca arrive tout le temps sur les forum....
> 
> ...


Arnaqueur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu ne lui refiles pas des «  » mais des « . » ! Cest un peu facile je trouve


----------



## iMax (13 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sait que j'en ai banni pour moins que ça ?


----------



## mikoo (16 Décembre 2003)

Moi j'hésite encore pour un ipod 10GO pour noël. Alors un ipod vraiment abordable serait le bien venu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avez-vous vu la new rumeur sur un ipod 2go dispo en plusieurs couleurs en janvier?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je m'impatiente... mais vaut-il mieux acheter un ipod maintenant?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 j'ai la tête dans les nuages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## ederntal (16 Décembre 2003)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'hésite encore pour un ipod 10GO pour noël. Alors un ipod vraiment abordable serait le bien venu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est que de la rumeur... mais qu'est ce que sa serait une bonne nouvelle sa!!!!


----------



## chris31 (16 Décembre 2003)

De toute façon, faudra bien qu'il présente quelque chose notre ami Steve dans la rubrique, one more thing. La webcam c'est fait, le clavier et la souris, c'est fait et c'est trop nouveau pour être remis à jour maintenant. Il reste pas de grande possibilité,, PDA c'est pas crédible, la console de jeu ca serait étonnant, donc une popularisation du ipod (ipod du pauvre 100$) OUI, c'est possible.


----------



## minime (16 Décembre 2003)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous vu la new rumeur sur un ipod 2go dispo en plusieurs couleurs en janvier?



Cette rumeur fait partie des moins fiables puisque macrumors.com l'a mise en page 2. Mais des disques 1" seront bientôt disponibles, alors qui sait ?


----------



## mikoo (17 Décembre 2003)

chris31 a dit:
			
		

> une popularisation du ipod (ipod du pauvre 100$) OUI, c'est possible.



Je pense que selon Apple, l'iPod est déjà popularisé (aux USA en tout cas!) : la pub muticolore le vaut bien, mais peut être c'est une question de prix. 
Devenir un baladeur incontournable ce n'est pas une tache facile.
Je pense que la plus part des français qui voient cette pub se demandent ce que c'est l'ipod...

Moi en tout cas, j'hésite toujours...


----------



## decoris (20 Décembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'est ce que sa serait une bonne nouvelle sa!!!!










*ÇA!!!!*





ne viens pas dire que tu fais des efforts... tu fais la faute 9 fois sur 10...


----------



## thegreatfab (21 Décembre 2003)

Pour Ederntal

Tu sais, c simple..... Si tu peux remplacer "ça" par "cela" alors tu mets "ça" (adjectif démonstratif) sinon, c "sa" (adjectif possessif).


----------



## minime (23 Décembre 2003)

Revoilà la rumeur d'iPod à 100$.


----------



## HAL1 (23 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ne viens pas dire que tu fais des efforts... tu fais la faute 9 fois sur 10...


Qu'on lui tranche la tête !


----------



## vincmyl (24 Décembre 2003)

Ca serait pas mal parce que je trouve que le premier modele est encore un peu cher a mes yeux, un modele moins cher serait pas mal et serait a la portée de plus de bourses


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2004)

moi mon ipod jen suis bien contant et les 450euro sa les vo bien


----------



## saxo (6 Janvier 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Revoilà la rumeur d'iPod à 100$.




Même J. Colombain fait de la rumeur sur france info dans sa chronique nouveau monde du 2 Janvier consacré au innovations à venir pour 2004 : "Côté musique numérique : rien nest réglé concernant le piratage. Les téléchargements illégaux sur Internet continuent de plus belle et les ventes de baladeurs MP3 battent des records. Apple devrait présenter la semaine prochaine un nouvel iPod."


----------

